# Be an Audience Member



## Grog12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Its a new a bit of general advice that I rarely take myself.

Working in live entertainment makes it hard to drag yourself back into a theatre to see a production you didn't work on. But ****ed if it can't be inspiring.

Friday I went to Curious Theatre's production of Eurydice and while I had moments that the designer/technican overcame me, I was inspired as an audience member and it helped me to remember why I got into this buisness in the first place.

So....

Go be an audience member, even if it is only once a year.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 8, 2009)

If Cirque can't entertain and inspire you, nothing can!! Next time, try Romeo and Juliet 

Good advice though. I don't do it nearly enough either.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 8, 2009)

I just saw a wonderful production of Ken Ludwig's "Leading Ladies" as an audience member the other night. Of course, I was constantly thinking about the lighting for the first bit, but the hilarity of the show overcame my technician's eye, and I was laughing myself silly with the rest of the audience. One of my friends was ASM, so I went backstage afterwards, but it was just such a fulfilling show (_especially_ after having just worked a production of Twelfth Night - I got so many of the wonderfully hidden references). I was a fan of Ken Ludwig after being SBO for a production of "Lend Me A Tenor", and this show was ever so much better!


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 8, 2009)

Most recently I went to see a production of Euripides' _Medea_. Sitting in the audience is a different perspective than what I'm used to. The hardest part was sitting still for the duration of the play. The other difficulty, of course was trying to, at least to some extent, suppress my tech mind.

All told the show was a bit of a disappointment, being a little too modern and experimental for my preconceptions of Greek tragedy. That didn't really bother me though, as I did not go to see a play so much as to see the lighting, designed by a friend, known on this site as Serendipity. She did a very good job lighting the show, especially given the limitations of the space she was designing in, far better than I would have done in a similar setting.

I'm going to have to agree with Grog12 in this one. We, as tech's should try to get out into the audience periodically and see shows as they see it. It can be an interesting break from the day to day realities of our side of theatre, even if we can't fully relate to the audience.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 9, 2009)

As a member of the theatre community I think that it is imperative that we participate in other ways besides the shows we work on. You should be going to see other shows and productions. Going to shows helps you further your artistic vision and learn new techniques. Also, you should be supporting other arts organizations, especially if you expect people to support yours. I find myself at other performances and productions at least once a month, and I enjoy it.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 9, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> The hardest part was sitting still for the duration of the play. The other difficulty, of course was trying to, at least to some extent, suppress my tech mind.



Same problem here. 

I really love going to other shows for the same reasons, Alex. For me, especially as a beginner, I like trying to figure out the way things are working, not to simply re-create someone else's design, but to give myself a broader spectrum of experience to draw on in the future. Plus, it's fun to see!


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 9, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> The other difficulty, of course was trying to, at least to some extent, suppress my tech mind.




You know the play's good when you stop doing that and get totally drawn in. Even better when you forget entirely that you are in a theatre at all.


----------

